# New (to me) 66 lemans.



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Got an old barn find. Well garage. Was parked inside a garage in 1999. Suposedly started 5 yrs or so ago. 1966 pontiac lemans convertible. Body in pretty darn good shape. Minimal rust main spot rear tail panel at the bottom. Medium hole in drivers floor board ans pin holes in passenger side. Original (holey) top still on, was white dyed black. Original paint color nightwatch blue with parchment interior and blue carpet. Black dash Power brake steering car. Orginally 326 has a 75 350/350 pontiac in it. Starts runs goes in gear. Have front disc brake kit on the way. All parts to rebuild front end. Looking for wheels, seats mainly. All Chrome is there and near perfect. Guy that owned it went over the original paint and door handles and door locks and chrome with black paint. All in all though it's not as bad as it could be. I plan to go back original as it's a very neat color combo IMO. I'm not a purist. The 350 will stay for a while. I will not destroy it (depending on who you ask) Since it has parchment (from here on out described as white) interior and top I will probablly install all that stuff last. My original plan was to fix the floor install interior and getting it mechanically sound and a top put on before paint. Now I think (was gonna paint it red black interior/top in my first sketch) Now mechanics paint the install top and interior. Ok I've rambled enough. First pic


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the herd....GREAT FIND!!!....arty: Heres a Tempest Custom i rescued last september Before and after. just like owning a Goat when your done and less initial sticker shock.














































1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

Brian


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

What color is that sweet tempest? I actually was dealing with a guy on a 66 tempest with gto hood grills and tail panel. From what I could tell it was ok shape but he could not keep anything straight or do what he said he would. Thank goodness because I saw this one 10 min after it was posted and picked it up the next day.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Its Bahama Blue Metallic, a 90's GM color, and a near perfect tonal match to the original Barrier Blue but with a kick of very fine flake. Ohhh and the 326 grew up....to a 463...










http://s1098.photobucket.com/albums/g372/instg8ter/1966 Tempest/

Brian


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Fac, Looks good! Nightwatch/Parchment looks VERY nice on these cars. It would look great with a white top......Enjoy! Eric


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I have found a pic of a nightwatch blue white top lemans but it has blue interior. I can find hartops with white interior but black vinal. I expect it to really stand out. Was not what I thought I was gonna do but is a great color combo that I expect is not to common. If it is well there will be another one. Ordered some crager street pro chrome wheels 15x8 today. Get my brakes stuff in wed. Suspension stuff is here. Will blast and paint the stuff I take off before reassembly. 96,000 miles so it was enjoyed looks like original ball joints Cleaned out the fuel tank. Starts and runs, gas gauge works. Oil and alt light work. . Tranny goes into gear. Another week or two and might take it around the block before starting the clean up paint process. Mechanicals first


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

cool car. ive been really diggin convertibles for the last few years. makes me jealous.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Envy is a sin Shane..
It runs? Woo hoo, congrats! Making quick work of it. Looks kind of like a matte black paint now, lots of people going for that look. The rims should make it look real good. I got 275s in the wheel well with 5.5 backspacing on 8" centerlines, what back spacing did you buy? I think normal is 5". Deep dish will put the bigger tire in your fender. Where is the car from, looks clean.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

Got the car out of springfield and orgianaly built in kansas city. Think it's been in MO. it's whole life. Well that and 96,000 miles Guess it never sat long enough to rust. Still has original ball joints in it. (for a few more days) 15x8 5" backspace. This freakin heat is keeping me from getting the front end torn down. quickly. Parts aint here til wednsday and the wheels will be a few more and then it's time for a test drive.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Sharp rims, look like my Telstars on my 70, but better with the lips. Are they 15's, if they are, 255 60s rear, 225/235 60's front, and you will be safe. 275s are a crapshoot, or you'll have to jack the rear up. Rukee got 295s under the back of his 65, but he knows black magic.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

That's around what I was thinkin but was waiting till I found some confirmation of what will fit. I have some 225's 70 sittin around that's gonna hold it up for a bit. It's only money and I need to get the floor fillers ordered plus the top and interior. Looks like ames on the interior if they can throw some blue carpet/top well in with the white stuff. Gonna need some seat springs for the bottom. of both seats. Think I can save the backs but they took the brunt of damage and saved the floors.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

70s may rub, but just for now, good enough, may fit good. I put some on mine on an 8" rim and they rubbed the bolts, but the offset was out on an 8" rim, ended up with 14" centerlines on the front that still rub with a 225, frickin backspacing. That's on my 66, not my 70.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

lookin good!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah mine was gonna be red too, but i seen the original blue on the inside of the trunk and it grew on me. That is a nice color combo, white top cars stand out. keep posting picks and have fun....sourcing and finding good deals on parts was one of the funnest parts of my build....thought it was a budget build til i added up receipts...LOL, lucky i did'nt charge my self labor.


----------

